# Betta Splendens Complex Identification



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Though previously not qualified to write stickies on anything but betta care, I have been taught by a friend and neighbor (well, sort of a neighbor). Below is how to identify members of the Splendens complex apart. This is taken from my website, http://bettacare.webs.com/wilds.htm.

Splendens Complex

There are many different known species of bettas and probably many more to be discovered. The Splendens complex is just one of 13+ complexes. The Splendens complex has 7 different species in it which are all interbreedable. Stiktos, Mahachai, Smaragdina, Guitar Smaragdina, Imbellis, Siamoriantalis, and Splendens are all members of the Splendens complex. Imbellis, the Smaragdinas, Stiktos, and Mahachai are more peaceful than Splendens, and males can be kept together in 20+ gallon tanks. With some more mild tempered Imbellis, it is possible to keep two pairs in a 15 gallon aquarium if it is heavily planted. All Bettas should be kept with plenty of cover, but you can get away without it if you are keeping the fish by themselves. NOTE: Do not put two males together if they have been separated for over 24 hours. They will fight. Males can only be kept together if they have been together as fry and have not been separated for long. If you are keeping them in groups, you should always give the fish lots of cover and hiding places in case of aggression. The Splendens complex all need the same temp and water parameters. The Splendens complex are all surface bubblenesters, and often build their nests under objects. 

Identification:

Betta Stiktos:

No Common Name 

Stiktos: From the greek word meaning spotted because of the rows of round spots on the dorsal fin.

Environment: Freshwater (perhaps brackish). Tropical.

Max Length: About 3 inches for males. Females are smaller.

Identified from the other Splendens complex members by the following characteristics:

Up to 5 rounded black spots on the interradial membranes of the dorsal fin; up to 9 black transverse bars on the caudal fin; opercle is a greenish color; rounded tail such as below.

Location: Asia: The Mekong Basin in Cambodia










Image taken by owner and admin of this site, betta man.



Betta Mahachaiensis

No Common Name 

Mahachaiensis: Name is derived from its location. Maha Chai.

Environment: Freshwater or brackish. Tropical. 

Max Size: Around 3 inches for a male

Identified from other Splendens Complex members from the following characteristics: Opercle has two blueish green verticle bars; brown to black opercular membrane without red streaks or patches; dorsal, caudal, and anal fin rays are brown to black; with iridescent blueish green interradial membranes; caudal fin without transverse bars; pelvic fin is brown to black; pelvic fin is brown to black with iridescent blue/blueish green margin and white tip; spade tail.

Distribution: Asia: Thailand.










Image from bettamalaysia.com



Betta Imbellis:

Common Name: The Crescent Betta 

Environment: Freshwater; tropical.

Max Size: Around 3 inches for a male

Identified from other Splendens Complex members by the following characteristics: A bright red crescent on the edge of the caudal fin; no caudal transverse bars; blueish iridescent scales on opercle; body is dark brown to black; tail is not as full or round as mahachaiensis; black edge of dorsal fin; no wild spots on tail.

Distribution: Asia: Malaysia and Vietnam










Image from ethanvang916



Betta Siamorientalis 

Common Name: Black Imbellis

Environment: Freshwater; tropical.

Max Size: Around 3 inches

Identified from other Splendens Complex members by the following characteristics: Anal fin has metallic blueish color on interradial fin ray membranes and is red tipped; opercle has two red dashes like B. Splendens; body is like B. Imbellis.

Distribution: Asia: Thailand 










Image from ethanvang916



Betta Splendens

Common Name: Betta

Environment: Freshwater; tropical.

Max Size: Around 3 inches. (giants are larger, but we are talking about wilds)

Identified from other Splendens Complex members by the following characteristics: Two red dashes on opercle; red anal fin with black tip; body is reddish.

Distribution: Asia: Northeast and Southeast Thailand, Vietnam, and Cambodia

No Image

http://www.bettaportal.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/smaragdina-male.jpg

Betta Smaragdina

Common Name: Blue Betta

Environment: Freshwater; tropical.

Max Size: Around 3 inches.

Identified from other Splendens Complex members by the following characteristics: Anal fin extends out to the end of the caudal fin; adult males are reddish brown with an iridescent green spot on each scale; anal and caudal fins are green with red rays; does not have black transverse bars on fin rays on the caudal fin like guitar smaragdina.

Distribution: Asia: Mekong and Chao Phraya basins



Image from bettaportal.net



Guitar Smaragdina

Common Name: none

Environment: Freshwater; tropical

Max Size: Around 3 inches.

Identified from other Splendens Complex members by the following characteristics: Anal fin extends out to the end of the caudal fin; adult males are reddish brown with an iridescent green spot on each scale; anal and caudal fins are green with red rays; black transverse bars between fin ray branches on caudal fin. 

Distribution: Unknown 



Sources: Fishbase.org and bettasource.com user setsuna.


----------

